# Need help identifying a wood.



## tf bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

I found what appeared to be a down hickory tree near my house. So I went and got my saw and came back. When I got there I got a chance to look closely at the leaves. They are really dry and shrivled. They look like maple leaves but I don't think there are that many maple trees in Arkansas.

Anybody know of any leaves that may resemble maple? I have been Googling images of hickory bark and maple bark. There are not a whole lot of degrees of separation between them.

What ever it is does a heck of a job on hamburgers. I decided to try it on some meat had to cook anyway. I will try it on something else now.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet gum maybe tulip poplar need photo


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like sweet gum is the most probable answer. I just looked up the leaves. I will find my camera and post a picture of the bark and wood. I will try and get a picture of a leaf. They are quite shrivled.

Anybody ever smoked with sweet gum? It did a good job on burgers. I am trying it on yard bird (chicken) now.


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the image of the wood and bark. Full size image if you need to blow it up.


----------

